
Show HN: Twitch stream of a bird sitting on her eggs - arittr
https://www.twitch.tv/b1rdgang
======
arittr
Putting up a blog post seemed like overkill, but this was a fun project to
pass the time during lockdown. At the same time I find watching her sleep
extremely soothing and it's helping a lot during this crisis.

The setup is as follows:

\- Amcrest 4K PoE camera outputting a RTSP stream

\- PoE injector (I have some left over from my networking setup, and the main
PoE infra in my home isn't close to the nest)

\- Pi4 2GB acting as a firewall and WiFi bridge

\- Intel NUC i7 transcoding the RTSP stream to RTMP for ingestion

* I originally did this with ffmpeg but the particular incantation I used seemed unstable and had some weird keyframing artifacts. I migrated to a trial of a "professional" live streaming toolkit which is able to somehow re-encapsulate the RTSP as RTMP without live transcoding. I'm just guessing this given how low the CPU usage is with this method.

\- RTMP to Twitch

* YT Live requires 1) a 24h wait before streaming and 2) an audio stream along with the video, which made it more annoying than using Twitch

* Streaming to a DO instance (my original plan) would have been fine for 10-20 people but would have been more brittle to maintain. Also it costs money.

This is very easy to do and should work for essentially any cheap RTSP camera
for direct streaming. Stay healthy out there!

